# Sig and Avatar Request



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Although I cannot locate my last request to link it I am sure it has been at least the required five weeks since last request. :thumb01:

The Request:
I would like a Diego Sig and a Fedor Avatar please


Pics for Sig:








- Left








- Middle








- Right

Pic for Avy:










Title: Nightmare (Sig)


Sub-Text: JT42 (Sig and Avy)


Colors: Red, Black, White, etc. For sig I really like patterns used in background if possible as well.


Size: 420 x 220 


Avatar?: Yes


All attempts will be repped and whoever makes the best of each will be given 2000 points. 

Thanks in advance for using your Photoshop wizardry to benefit us common folk.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Fine, I guess my one sig isn't good enough for you.


lol.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cochise said:


> Fine, I guess my one sig isn't good enough for you.
> 
> 
> lol.


No way man, everything I have seen of yours rocks! I just wanted to eventually get 3-4 sigs of my favorite fighters so I can rotate them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for following gfx rules for requesting...it makes it a lot easier for us to fill it out.

I kind of suck at making these kinds of sigs, so I will make you one only if other people don't respond to it. The other gfx artists on here are a lot better at this kind of sig than I am.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I will have a go


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I made the avatar. I wasn't really sure how you wanted it so I just added JT42 and a border to it.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

RVCA said:


> Thanks for following gfx rules for requesting...it makes it a lot easier for us to fill it out.
> 
> I kind of suck at making these kinds of sigs, so I will make you one only if other people don't respond to it. The other gfx artists on here are a lot better at this kind of sig than I am.


I am not good at gfx stuff at all so that was just an idea for a sig but if you want to use just one of those pics to make a sig that is cool to. I really like my Mark Hunt sig which has just one pic so whatever you want to try.



mjbish23 said:


> I made the avatar. I wasn't really sure how you wanted it so I just added JT42 and a border to it.


Thanks for the avatar, I will rep you once I spread it around. Guess I liked a post of yours recently


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

jtaylor42 said:


> I am not good at gfx stuff at all so that was just an idea for a sig but if you want to use just one of those pics to make a sig that is cool to. I really like my Mark Hunt sig which has just one pic so whatever you want to try.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the avatar, I will rep you once I spread it around. Guess I liked a post of yours recently


Hey, I will have a go at the sig later, loving the avatar


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Its been a week so I guess its ok to bump this. Anyone able to create a Diego masterpiece for me? I got the avy done (thanks xAmRiT) but would still like a sig to alternate with my sweet Mark Hunt one


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Oops, forgot you wanted a sig.  Anyways look for an edit later tonight.

Edit: Here man:


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow man, you are outrageously talented. That is a SICK banner. raise01: Thanks a ton for taking the time to make it. I will rep you once I spread it around. I already repped you today for that hilarious Almeida saying in your sig.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

jtaylor42 said:


> Wow man, you are outrageously talented. That is a SICK banner. raise01: Thanks a ton for taking the time to make it. I will rep you once I spread it around. I already repped you today for that hilarious Almeida saying in your sig.


That was you? Don't worry about it then
I will count it as rep for the sig. Just enjoy bro. and rock it for at least a few weeks for me.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cochise said:


> Just enjoy bro. and rock it for at least a few weeks for me.


Have been and will continue to do so. :thumb02: Thanks again!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Atta' kid 'chise.


----------

